# About the application of 189 with holding a current 489 visa



## amitabh (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello Experts, 

I am currently in Australia holding a 489 visa. Now I have applied for 189 visa which is in under process. 

My question is if some how the newly applied 189 application refused by DIAC what will happen to my 489 visa? Will I be able to maintain the 489 visa for the allocated time?

note: After application to 189 subclass, they provide me "Bridging visa A" which is not in effect as I still have the 489 visa.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi amitabh, 

you will "switch" to the new visa (= 189) on the day of the grant. Onshore applicants automatically apply for a Bridging Visa A when they lodge a 189 application. It won't activate in your case. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## amitabh (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Monika for your quick reply.
So you are saying that I won't face any problem with my 489 visa if the 189 application refuse?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi amitabh,
> 
> you will "switch" to the new visa (= 189) on the day of the grant. Onshore applicants automatically apply for a Bridging Visa A when they lodge a 189 application. It won't activate in your case.
> 
> ...


But it will of course give a negative impression in Form 80 when CO reads it, that one has got 489 and didn't stay/contribute for 2 years as mentioned. 

I do not know if Amitabh has stayed there for 2 years at least and worked full time for at least 1 year. I understand that, these are requirements for PR through 887 which is through 489. However, still, it might sometime give a bad impression if one didn't fulfill this and switch over to another visa especially 189 without any satisfactory reasons (Being in Australia) as viewed by DIBP (I understand this doesn't mean refusal of 189, but a thought of ethics, sometime yes it might affect visa  )

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

amitabh said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am currently in Australia holding a 489 visa. Now I have applied for 189 visa which is in under process.
> 
> ...


Did you get your 189 visa


----------

